
How Respawn/EA make informal payments to streamers - edavison1
https://urscrubb.substack.com/p/the-final-circle-diego-dropped-from?r=76mdj&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=email&utm_source=copy
======
edavison1
I did a little round-up documenting some of the times that Respawn/EA, who
make Apex Legends, made payments to streamers. It's a fascinating gray area
for me between legitimate payment for marketing and an outright bribe for good
social media buzz. Thanks for the read!

